# 46g bow, please recommend me equipment.



## geaux xman (Jan 24, 2010)

I would like to set this up in a few months, so I'm looking for some ideas and specific brand/models that comes recommended for filtration, powerheads, skimming, and lighting devices. i wouldnt need the very best of everything, but some quality stuff. thanks in advance! i see some the recommendations by dr.foster/smith, but would like to hear what the board suggests.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would suggest a turbofloater skimmer, or coralife super skimmer for a moderately stocked tank... korellia powerheads are awesome but if you can afford vortex they are extremely nice. I would do T-5's in that size tank.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

As for filtration I would go with either a Rena XP2 or XP3 or a Fluval cannister, for the money these 2 are very good, Rena being MUCH MUCH easier to work with! Or if you can't afford a canister I would go with an Emperor bio wheel hang on the back, I have an Emperor 400 bio wheel and a Fulval 404 canister on my 55 gallon, they work GREAT and keep the water SOOOOO clean!


----------



## geaux xman (Jan 24, 2010)

heres a list of items that a bud help me come up with:

1 Nova Extreme SLRT-5 156watt $176
2 Koralia 2 Controllers pump $50
1 Koralia Wavemaker Controller $240
100-200watt heater $30
Refractomer $30
TDS meter $20
Salt mix $50
40lb Key Largo dry rock/40lb Bahamas Araganite sand $125shipped
http://www.marcorocks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=42

a RO/DI unit 5 stage 100gpd $170

24x14x17 refugium system off ebay $200shipped
http://cgi.ebay.com/Refugium-filter-Aquarium-sump-wet-dry-aquarium-Filter_W0QQitemZ290394090479QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439cd62bef#ht_1123wt_1165

need a pump and a skimmer(any recommendations)?

any suggestions?


----------



## geaux xman (Jan 24, 2010)

okay and maybe a Coralife Super Skimmer $115

that Turbofloater looks badass, but thats another hundred.


----------

